# Fresh Off The Bench.



## Nowski (Dec 18, 2013)

No too often do I get to make something other than oyster knives so this one was fun. 1084 steel with African Blackwood and Ironwood Burl.

 

 View attachment 37261

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 18, 2013)

cool knife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2013)

Well done Shannon. I like the two tone handle.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2013)

Great work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 18, 2013)

Shannon, good clean lines, well done!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 18, 2013)

I like it too. Really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch everyone.


----------

